# Executive e2e bulb replacement help



## 86mcss (Oct 6, 2014)

I bought this flashlight last year been using it here and there. Bulb burned out when I switched it on after replacing it with Duracell ultra 123 batteries. Where can I get replacement bulb and how do I find the correct one. I would like an original one or similar and something brighter. Thanks


----------



## cland72 (Oct 6, 2014)

You can source the following bulb assemblies online (B&H Photo is an excellent vendor, IMO):
Surefire MN02: 25 lumens with 2.5 hours of runtime
Surefire MN03: 60 lumens with 1.25 hours of runtime
Lumens Factory HO-E2A: 110 lumens with 1.5 hours of runtime (keep in mind the 110 lumens is overrated - you're likely to see something more along the lines of 75 lumens at best).

Were it me, I would source a Surefire MN03 and call it good. I've heard the lumens factory bulbs, while less expensive, are not necessarily as good as the factory Surefire replacements.


----------



## kelmo (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome to CPF 86mcss!

Check the market place. You can find the MN0x LA there for good prices if your patient. I would bite the bullet and get both the MN02 and MN03 lamps assemblies along with a SC3 spares carrier from Surefire. My backpack light is a stock E2e with a SC3 and MN02 back up lamp assembly. 

kelmo


----------



## cland72 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh, and one more thing I've heard: the brightness of the MN02, while "only" 25 lumens, is apparently not that much different from the MN03's 60 lumens. So, you're getting about the same capability while doubling your runtime on a set of batteries.

edited to add this relevant link:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?57509-surefire-MN02


----------



## 86mcss (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks guys for the useful information. I will definitely grab a MN02 bulb. Are there any compatible led bulbs?


----------



## Timothybil (Oct 6, 2014)

Lumens Factory makes a head and LED lamp assembly combo that will do up to 350 die lumens. Unfortunately, it is US$50, so I don't know how attractive that would be to you.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 6, 2014)

86mcss said:


> I would like an original one or similar and something brighter. Thanks


*If you are lucky, may get E socket from marketplace. 
TL-3 bulb is to use with pair of rechargeable IMR16340 but Scorpion bulb works with pair of primaries.
Some E2e bodies can take protected 17670 which will work with Strion bulb.*


----------



## cland72 (Oct 6, 2014)

86mcss said:


> Thanks guys for the useful information. I will definitely grab a MN02 bulb. Are there any compatible led bulbs?



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...T-SingLED-modules-for-Surefire-incan-E-series


----------



## kelmo (Oct 7, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Oh, and one more thing I've heard: the brightness of the MN02, while "only" 25 lumens, is apparently not that much different from the MN03's 60 lumens...



The beam intensities are throw are the same but the hotspot is approximately double in size for the MN03.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, the MN03 is definitely way brighter, and is geared more towards light duty tactical use, but the MN02 is bright from the beginning and stays about the same brightness through most of the run with a good color temperature. It's one of the more underrated lamp assemblies IMO.

You can run it for an hour and it will stay about the same brightness through the run, and the light won't get hot either, I can't say either of the same things about the MN03. And I am a fan of the MN03 even for general use.

Another thing to mention is the MN02 completely blows away the MN01. It's not even close. 25 lumens vs. 15 lumens my arse... The closest it gets is when they are both on fresh batteries. Then it's all downhill very quickly for the MN01. But it's not even a contest from the beginning. I have been EDC'ing a stock SF E2e round body, Z57 clicky, with a long pocket clip and an MN02 all this past spring and summer because I haven't wanted to carry a longer light in my pocket most of the time.

For awhile I was carrying a used by not abused two flats E2e, short pocket clip, with a Z52 twisty and an MN03, but found as before that the MN02 is a decent replacement with the extra runtime you sometimes need. It has served the purpose very well. The MN02 is definitely not my first choice as a tactical lamp assembly, but it is just bright enough to serve that purpose if absolutely necessary.

I consider the MN02 like a powerful 4 cylinder turbocharged engine that has just enough to do the job and a little extra while getting a bit better mileage. And the MN03 is the V8 that you sometimes prefer to have.

Though I'm one of those people that don't mind driving a V8 all the time.


----------

